#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Программы и статьи, посвященные вегетарианству

## Аньезка

*"Кто мы -- хищники или травоядные?" ток-шоу на ТВЦ 23.03.12*

----------

Hang Gahm (11.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (14.02.2013), Алексей Каверин (05.05.2012), Ритл (14.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.03.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

*Большинство людей должны стать вегетарианцами к 2050 году - эксперт*

12:58 03/05/2012

МОСКВА, 3 мая - РИА Новости. Потребность в производстве пищи к 2050 году вырастет на 80% за счет роста населения и повышения потребительских запросов жителей развивающихся стран; единственный шанс человечества прокормиться, не разрушив экосистемы - переход большинства населения на вегетарианскую диету, считает президент Международного совета по науке (ICSU), лауреат Нобелевской премии по химии 1986 года Юаньчжэ Ли (Yuan Tseh Lee).

Согласно прогнозу ООН, население Земли к 2050 году вырастет до 9-10 миллиардов человек. Однако потребление пищи, по мнению собеседника агентства, вырастет не пропорционально базовым нуждам людей, а гораздо сильнее; это произойдет из-за того, что развивающиеся страны постепенно расширяют и разнообразят свою традиционную диету.

"К 2050 году, по расчетам, понадобится производить на 80% больше продуктов питания, и немалую долю в этом сыграет расширяющееся потребление развивающихся стран", - сказал Ли РИА Новости.

Выходом из этой ситуации, по мнению Ли, могла бы служить оптимизация производства растительной пищи и переход на наиболее "продуктивное" производства животного белка - например, куриного мяса, удельные затраты на производство которого гораздо меньше, чем для говядины и свинины.

"Растущее население планеты сможет прокормиться, только если перейдет, в основном, на вегетарианскую диету... Животный белок, конечно, не удастся исключить совсем, и не нужно, но для производства мяса должны быть выбраны наиболее рациональные пути", - отметил он.

По словам эксперта, консьюмеризм "распространяется по планете по пятам глобализации", причем в обществах с развитым потреблением (странах "золотого миллиарда") многочисленные программы по рационализации использования ресурсов, как например, энергосберегающие технологии, почти не дают экономии.

"Если страны, где процесс неконтролируемого потребления еще не запущен или, по крайней мере, не налажен, пойдут по пути США и Европы, это приведет к полному истощению ресурсов планеты очень скоро", - сказал Ли.

По мнению некоторых экспертов, следующим шагом может стать более активное использование биологических ресурсов океана. Ли считает, что "для сохранения здоровья океана нужно оставить его в покое", поскольку резкое и значительное увеличение добычи биоресурсов может привести к катастрофическому обеднению экосистем, особенно с учетом естественного процесса повышения кислотности вод. Последний и без вмешательства человека, как считают некоторые эксперты, может привести к вымиранию большого количества видов морских организмов.

Согласно оценке ученых, максимальный вылов рыбы в Мировом океане не должен превышать 150-180 миллионов тонн в год, превышение этого объема может привести к невосполнимым потерям биоразнообразия океанических экосистем. На сегодняшний день в мире добывается немногим более 100 миллионов тонн рыбы.

http://eco.ria.ru/shortage/20120503/640114183.html

----------

Joy (05.05.2012), Pedma Kalzang (14.02.2013), Vladiimir (06.05.2012), Алексей Каверин (05.05.2012), Пема Дролкар (05.05.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

*Акция в английском магазине LUSH*
Девушка вызвалась предоставить себя для опытов, которые обычно проводятся на животных производителями косметики.





> A brave young woman of the company that LUSH front full of passers-by, decided to undergo the same tests that the animals undergo laboratory testing for cosmetics, soaps, etc.. 
> Mouth torn, reaction products in the eye, electrodes placed on the head, shave the skull, all of which patients probably shocked by this experiment that took place in the English Lush Store!

----------

Pedma Kalzang (14.02.2013), Vladiimir (29.06.2012), Александр Кеосаян (03.10.2012), Джыш (29.06.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

http://inosmi.ru/world/20130204/205470657.html



> Кто в прошлом хотя бы немного занимался биологией, тот знает: климату вредят не столько проносящиеся в небе самолеты или сотни тысяч внедорожников на улицах города, а потребление мяса. *Куриные бедра, свиное филе, антрекот из говядины – все это наносит намного больше вреда окружающей среде, чем весь транспорт вместе взятый.*
> 
> Среди животных самый больший вред экологии наносят не свиньи, а коровы. Им нужны большие пастбища, для их разведения, вероятно, рубится лес, они пьют много воды, и без стеснения выпускают газы, а именно, вредный метан. Некоторые предприимчивые крестьяне пытаются собирать его в хлеву и использовать в качестве топлива. По информации WiWo Green, они пока мало в этом преуспели.
> 
> Какое решение остается? Стать вегетарианцем или, по крайней мере, меньше есть говядины и свинины или больше курятины, которая считается более экологичным продуктом. Можно совсем перейти на искусственное мясо. Но если бы все было так просто! На полках в супермаркетах и так уже хватает искусственно выращенных овощей, которые по вкусу напоминают газетную бумагу.
> Читайте также: Слишком много мяса
> 
> Однако пять предприятий действительно взялись за дело и планируют в ближайшем будущем предложить потребителям по-настоящему вкусное искусственное мясо. Их лозунгом является, как отметил один из основателей компании Microsoft Натан Мирвольд (Nathan Myhrvold), фраза: «Самый неэффективный способ подхода к стейку – это убийство коровы».
> 1.  Modern Meadow 
> ...

----------

Joy (05.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (14.02.2013), Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Еше Нинбо (05.02.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

http://onarkomanii.ru/blogs/vrednie-...nih.html#c1225 :



> РЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЕ. Данная статья может доставить несколько весьма неприятных минут людям с высокой восприимчивостью, так что, если вы себя неважно чувствуете, советую отложить чтение. Заранее прошу меня извинить.
> По материалам межрегиональной газеты «Родовая земля», выпуск № 6, 2002 г.
> Давно уже доказана учеными-медиками связь между атеросклерозом, болезнями сердца и употреблением мяса. В «Журнале Американской ассоциации врачей» за 1961 год сказано: «Переход на вегетарианскую диету в 90—97 % случаев предотвращает развитие сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний». Наряду с алкоголизмом, курение и мясоедение являются главной причиной смертности в Западной Европе, США, Австралии и других развитых странах мира.
> Что касается раковых заболеваний, то исследования последних двадцати лет со всей определенностью указывают на существование зависимости между употреблением в пищу мяса и раком толстой и прямой кишки, молочных желез и матки. Рак этих органов крайне редко встречается у вегетарианцев.
> В чем же причина того, что люди, употребляющие в пищу мясо, имеют повышенную склонность к этим заболеваниям? Наряду с химическими загрязнениями и отравляющим действием предубой-ного стресса есть еще немаловажный фактор, который определен самой природой. Одна из причин, по мнению диетологов и биологов, заключается в том, что пищеварительный тракт человека просто не приспособлен к перевариванию мяса. Плотоядные животные, то есть те, которые питаются мясом, имеют сравнительно короткий кишечник, только в три раза длиннее тела, что позволяет своевременно выводить из организма быстро разлагающиеся и выделяющие токсины мясо. У травоядных животных длина кишечника в 6-10 раз длиннее тела (у человека в 6 раз), так как растительная пища разлагается значительно медленнее, чем мясо. Человек, имеющий такую длину кишечника, поедая мясо, отравляет себя токсинами, которые затрудняют работу почек, печени, накапливаются и вызывают со временем появление всевозможных заболеваний, в том числе рака.
> Кроме того, вспомним, что мясо обрабатывается специальными химикатами. Сразу же после того, как животное забивают, его туша начинает разлагаться, через несколько дней она приобретает отвратительный серо-зеленый цвет. На мясокомбинатах такое изменение цвета предотвращают, обрабатывая мясо нитратами, нитритами и другими веществами, которые способствуют сохранению ярко-красного цвета. Исследования показали, что многие из этих химических веществ обладают свойствами, стимулирующими развитие опухолей. Проблема еще больше осложняется тем, что в пищу скоту, предназначенному на убой, добавляется огромное количество химических веществ.
> Гэрри и Стивен Налл, в своей книге «Яды в нашем организме», приводят некоторые факты, которые должны заставить читателя серьезно задуматься, прежде чем купить очередной кусок мяса или ветчины. Убойных животных откармливают, добавляя им в корм транквилизаторы, гормоны, антибиотики и другие препараты. Процесс «химической обработки» животного начинается еще до его рождения и продолжается в течение долгого времени после его гибели. И хотя все эти вещества содержатся в мясе, которое попадает на прилавки магазинов, закон не требует, чтобы они перечислялись на этикетке.
> Мы хотим остановить свое внимание на серьезнейшем факторе, оказывающем очень негативное влияние на качество мяса — предубойном стрессе, который дополняется стрессом, испытываемым животным при погрузке, транспортировке, выгрузке, стрессе от прекращения питания, от скученности, травм, от перегрева или переохлаждения. Главный из них, конечно, — страх смерти.
> Если овцу поместить рядом с клеткой, в которой сидит волк, то она через сутки умрет от разрыва сердца. Животные цепенеют, ощущая запах крови, они ведь не хищники, а жертвы. Свиньи еще больше, чем коровы, подвержены стрессу, ибо эти животные обладают очень уязвимой психикой, даже, можно сказать, истеричным типом нервной системы.
> ...

----------

Joy (05.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (14.02.2013), Vladiimir (14.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

http://inosmi.ru/world/20130605/209739539.html



> В ходе одного из самых обширных на сегодня исследований ученые из университета города Лома Линда, что в Калифорнии, пришли к выводу, что вегетарианцы живут дольше мясоедов. Результаты этого исследования были опубликованы в журнале JAMA Internal Medicine.
> 
> В исследовании участвовали 70000 человек, и ученые определили, что у вегетарианцев риск смерти на 12% ниже, чем у не вегетарианцев. То же самое относится и к другим специфическим вегетарианским диетам. Например, веганы также в меньшей степени подвержены риску смерти, чем не вегетарианцы.
> 
> Авторы предыдущих исследований пришли к выводу, что вегетарианская диета снижает опасность появления таких хронических заболеваний, как сердечная недостаточность или диабет. Однако механизмы, лежащие в основе такой закономерности, пока не изучены. «Мы не можем говорить об этом с абсолютной уверенностью на основе проведенных исследований, но одна из наиболее вероятных причин таких преимуществ вегетарианцев может заключаться в том, что они вообще или только в малых количествах употребляют в пищу мясо», - говорит директор курсов повышения квалификации по профилактической медицине при университете Лома Линды доктор Майкл Орлич (Michael J. Orlich).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Joy (05.06.2013), Аньезка (05.06.2013), Володя Володя (05.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.06.2013)

----------


## Sadhak



----------

Vladiimir (02.07.2013), Аньезка (02.07.2013), Паня (24.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (02.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

http://inosmi.ru/world/20130324/207192673.html



> Newsweek Polska: Человек — хищник?
> 
> Katarzyna Malec (Katarzyna Malec): Нет, человек всеяден. Он может совершенно спокойно перейти на сбалансированный рацион без мяса, поскольку все необходимые элементы можно получить из растительных продуктов. Я лучший тому пример: я уже 10 лет как веганка. А моя пятилетняя дочь — веганка с рождения.
> 
> — В последнее время врачи бьют тревогу, что рацион, богатый мясом, — это причина многих серьезных заболеваний, например, рака. Помимо этого постоянно появляются новости о мясе, «нашпигованном» гормонами или антибиотиками. Мясо на самом деле настолько вредно?
> 
> — Я вообще не понимаю, как нечто, что представляет собой плоть прежде живого существа, могло бы быть для человека полезным. Что касается гормонов, то речь не только о гормонах, которые вводят извне, но и тех, что образуются в момент убоя животных.
> 
> — Все же исключение из рациона мяса, рыбы или молочных продуктов связано с риском недополучения витамина B12, железа, цинка, кальция. Чем их заменить?
> ...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

*Бабушка-сыроед Кэрин Калабрис в 61 год*

 




> Как вы изначально узнали о веганстве?
> 
> На самом деле, я не собиралась быть веганом. Я была очень болезненным человеком. У меня были все известные человечеству аллергии, ужасная кожа. Все в моей семье болели и умирали. Однажды моя мама научила меня пить морковный сок. И я начала пить морковный сок. У меня появилось больше энергии и начала чаще ходить в туалет, а раньше я была одной из тех, кто раз в неделю в туалет ходит. И я подумала "вау!” и стала пить еще больше. И я купила соковыжималку Феникс и пила много соков. И однажды я готовила куриный суп, положила курицу и забыла во время выключить и кости всплыли на поверхность. Я посмотрела на это и подумала, "что ты делаешь?” Это было как божественное открытие, как бы пошло это не звучало.
> 
> Ты на минуту останавливаешься и это так по варварски… то, что мы делаем с нешей планетой, это как Аушвитц. Когда я вижу грузовики [с животными], я молюсь чтобы они обрели мир, потому что я знаю их везут на муки, и что им плохо. Они не отличаются от моей собаки. Я на свою собаку даже кричать не могу. На мою собаку никогда не кричали. Его никогда не били. Он даже не знает, что с ним может случиться что-то плохое. Он божье создание, он моя любовь. И также с каждой коровой, свиньей и лошадью. Мне не нравятся лошадиные упряжки в моём районе. Я думаю, господи, если бы я могла вас освободить, я бы это сделала, потому что я чувствую себя виноватой. У меня сердце разрывается от того, что мы делаем с животными с которым разделяем планету.


Статья целиком здесь

----------

Hang Gahm (23.08.2013), Sadhak (23.08.2013), Vladiimir (23.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2013)

----------

